# "Call Me Kat" (Fox) Season Thread *spoilers*



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, that was certainly... something.

I always remind myself not to judge a sitcom by the pilot/premiere. They take time to gel, for the writers and cast to get a feel for their characters. But this needs some work.

I feel like I should say it has potential, but that potential should have been developed better before bringing this to air. I like Mayim, and a couple other characters. But no way the best friend is her best friend--they're polar opposites. And her overwhelming social anxiety just plays poorly, especially the lies followed by recants. Just stupid to me. If I'm that guy (Mr. Hunky Dory), I run away so fast you see trails.

The fourth wall was kinda interesting the first time. And used sparingly it might work. But by the end, it deserved a lead credit it was used so often.

I feel like they should have worked this a little more, and brought us a better show. Any potential will be drowned out by poor ratings.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I watched the original Miranda series on Hulu. It will be interesting to see if it holds up.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Instead of titling it from the first person point-of-view of the lead character ("Call Me Kat") they should have titled it from the first person point-of-view of the viewer ("Kill Me Now").


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Yeah, I'm wondering how much this show is simply relying on name recognition to get by. I know during the trailers I certainly recognized the voice.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I thought it was terrible. I like the British version (Miranda), and that works because of the main star. Mayim just can't pull it off. I don't think the producers understand what made the British one funny. They tried to re-use some of Miranda's plots, but they were scattered and disjointed. 
Even the laugh track was messed up, it was like they couldn't figure out when to use it. For some obvious jokes there would be no laughs, and then just randomly out of the blue the 'audience' would crack up.
I wanted this to work, I really like Mayim. But if the rest of the episodes are like this, it won't make it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Some shows look so bad from the promos that I won’t even give it a try — this is one of them.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

My wife liked "Miranda" and liked this. I have not watched "Miranda" and did not like this.

She told me that, based on my reaction, I would REALLY dislike "Miranda."


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> I thought it was terrible. I like the British version (Miranda), and that works because of the main star. Mayim just can't pull it off. I don't think the producers understand what made the British one funny. They tried to re-use some of Miranda's plots, but they were scattered and disjointed.
> Even the laugh track was messed up, it was like they couldn't figure out when to use it. For some obvious jokes there would be no laughs, and then just randomly out of the blue the 'audience' would crack up.
> I wanted this to work, I really like Mayim. But if the rest of the episodes are like this, it won't make it.


US TV is really bad at implementing foreign TV shows. This is not the first example of it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

They do better when they don’t reuse plots. Coupling was a disaster. This was bad but a ton of successful shows have worked if they just use the premise. The Office for example. Going all the way back to All In the Family.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Needs Six, Joey Lawrence, Vicki Lawrence, Martin Mull, more cats and Mike and Molly.


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

I hadn't heard anything about this show until a couple of days ago (usually not a good sign), but decided to give it a go. I'd watched Miranda when it was still airing. It wasn't the best comedy ever and a bit over-rated on IMDB I think (8.2). But, it kind of worked I think because Miranda was playing a version of herself so the jokes worked better. It was hokey at times and more of an old fashioned British sitcom in structure. I like Mayim, but it just seems really really forced with her playing the same type of role. I always like Leslie Jordan too, and was also interested to see Swoosie Kurtz in something again. But, we had to pause it in shock when she came on screen. She is so extremely thin now and looks almost doll-like! I might give it one or two episodes since pilots are often bad, but I think it's likely doomed.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

Well they made it easy, this becomes a one up and then one down. I couldn’t make it through the first episode. Just terrible.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I thought the 2nd episode was much better than the pilot.
Although that is like saying 3/4 of your house burning down is better than the whole thing burning.
I'll stick with it to see where it goes. It probably won't be around for long anyways, lol


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Donbadabon said:


> I thought the 2nd episode was much better than the pilot.
> Although that is like saying 3/4 of your house burning down is better than the whole thing burning.
> I'll stick with it to see where it goes. It probably won't be around for long anyways, lol


Oh, good. Still, I had priorities. This show was not going to be high on the list.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought it was okay also (the 2nd ep). I'm starting to understand the "talking to the audience" spiel, and where it comes from. I'll give it a few more.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

In the British version, when Miranda talks to the audience (or looks at the audience) it feels as if she just can't help it. It is a tick, and it just comes out. Whereas Kat seems to use it to try and be funny.
Miranda seems embarrassed sometimes when she speaks to us, and Kat smiles and laughs as she does it. So it ends up with a whole different result.
In my OP of course.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)




----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

One, she doesn't need to respond to criticism. Haters gonna hate. Two, too long. I watched a couple minutes, but I'm not gonna waste 8+ minutes to hear a message.

I'm slowly liking the show. It either succeeds or doesn't. That's life in the sitcom biz.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

astrohip said:


> I watched a couple minutes, but I'm not gonna waste 8+ minutes to hear a message.


Pro tip: Any time you're watching a video where someone is talking at you, set the play speed to double. Then you'll only waste 4+ minutes!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> Pro tip: Any time you're watching a video where someone is talking at you, set the play speed to double. Then you'll only waste 4+ minutes!


Thanks, good tip!

Bonus: The captions (auto-generated) still display at 2X.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Does Mayim think that hers is the first show to receive less than 100% favorable reviews?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

lambertman said:


> Does Mayim think that hers is the first show to receive less than 100% favorable reviews?


I doubt that she even thinks that this is _*her*_ first show to receive less than 100% favorable reviews.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I watched the first two episodes and I thought the first one was pretty bad.
I thought that Bialik was trying way too hard and it showed.

The second episode was a little better in the previously mentioned "house on fire" sense.

While I suspect that Fox will give this a longer leash due to both Jim Parsons and Bialik being executive producers here, I may not be sticking around.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I'm really only giving it a shot because I have nothing else to watch on Thursday evenings. I'm not finding it very funny for a sitcom but maybe it'll get better.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Tried to skip thread so I could post this (though saw glimpses of some that seem to agree with me)..

This show is NOT VERY GOOD.

Definitely I started watching because of the star (though really I don't remember watching her on other shows before BBT.. yes I know she was a star of a show as a teenager and has been in other stuff.. and has IIRC a doctorate)..

I've only seen two of the eps so far, and will probably still keep watching (for some reason I watched all of the eps of the previous show the short guy on this show was in), at least for a while.

It's just not very funny.

Though strangely, I actually DID chuckle a little bit at the *very overexaggerated* physical humor in the eps I've seen.. and I don't even really like physical humor for the most part.

I do like the "her character breaking the 4th wall", and the weird play-like everybody doing a bow/wave at the end of the ep.. it almost seems like padding and they ran out of story or something.

Edit: I like the imaginary French woman too.

I guess I know Cheyenne Jackson from 30 rock. He seemed so familiar but that's the only imdb credit that jumps out.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought tonight's episode (the vacation) was good. Funny lines, and they're getting a feel for the characters personalities (writers & actors both). The whiskey scenes were funny.

I'll assume that wasn't really crab she was knoshing on.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Her using the crab legs to push the hair behind her ears was funny. I think it's getting better. Not must watch but if there's nothing else on then ok.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Thursday is my busiest TV night and this show just isn't worth the time that I don't have to begin with. I just deleted OnePasses for it and Last Man Standing. I enjoyed the LMS season premier where he did the crossover from his old series Home Improvement and had his old character visit his new character, but that was clearly a one week gimmick and most the rest of the time LMS is just boring.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m only watching LMS now as it’s the final season. 
(...might also be for Call Me Kat )


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

series5orpremier said:


> Thursday is my busiest TV night and this show just isn't worth the time that I don't have to begin with. I just deleted OnePasses for it and Last Man Standing. I enjoyed the LMS season premier where he did the crossover from his old series Home Improvement and had his old character visit his new character, but that was clearly a one week gimmick and most the rest of the time LMS is just boring.


That was 2nd episode

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> I'm only watching LMS now as it's the final season.
> (...might also be for Call Me Kat )


This season of LMS feels forced.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

This show is starting to grow on me. For some reason I enjoy waving at the end.

Just get rid of the mother.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I wish they would do the end-waves like Miranda does it - they put the actor's names on them as they are waving. It is a small difference, but I think it looks cool when the actors are identified.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

As a side note, Amazon Prime has the first season of Miranda if anyone wanted to compare the two series.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> As a side note, Amazon Prime has the first season of Miranda if anyone wanted to compare the two series.


Just watched 1st episode of Miranda
100x better than Kat

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Miranda Hart is just better at the whole thing!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Miranda should be better at playing Miranda. Makes sense.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Yes, but how is she at playing Kat?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

lparsons21 said:


> Well they made it easy, this becomes a one up and then one down. I couldn't make it through the first episode. Just terrible.


Same here.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm liking it...vacation episode (last) was the best as others note.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I liked last night's episode. The scenes with Phil (Leslie Jordan) being high were actually pretty funny. Sometimes that can come across as dumb, but he did a believable job. _"I'm invisible. Oh, my clothes aren't, let me take them off._" 

Each episode gets a little better, which is the right direction!

Starfish fingers!


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

Having watched all of the episodes (so far) of "Call Me Kat" and the first episode of "Miranda", my wife and I can say that we much preferred "Miranda".

Perhaps British humor is best left to the British?

LH


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Sometimes the US version of a British show works (i.e. The Office)


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

Tony_T said:


> Sometimes the US version of a British show works (i.e. The Office)


It's not unprecedented. All In The Family and Three's Company come to mind. I've never watched The Office so I can't comment, though I know it was a hit here.

This show, not so sure, but we'll keep watching only because we like Mayim Bialik.

LH


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Shameless is another

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Binged all aired episodes over the weekend. It does get better with the most recent (the vacation) episode was the best so far.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm out. This last episode about the gym was just so boring and dumb for me that I am bailing. I really wanted to stick with it too. And for some reason the laugh track really stood out to me in this episode.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> I'm out. This last episode about the gym was just so boring and dumb for me that I am bailing. I really wanted to stick with it too. And for some reason the laugh track really stood out to me in this episode.


Hmm, I felt the opposite. Thought last night was a funny episode. The supporting cast is what makes this show.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Incredibly out of the new network comedies I've sampled, this one's the best.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

astrohip said:


> The supporting cast is what makes this show.


Need more appearances from the supporting *cats*. High five!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Miranda is a great physical actress. Mayim is not. They need to adjust to her strengths to make the show better. The supporting cast is very good.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

I'm still holding out to give the show time to settle in. I always think back to how painful the first few episodes to ST:TNG were and they certainly found their stride on that program. 
But man, Swoosie Kurtz just does not feel like a good fit to me. I wish they would just replace her or make the Mom character disappear for the most part.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

lalouque said:


> I always think back to how painful the first few episodes to ST:TNG were.


Episode one, Encounter at Farpoint. Fade in. The new Enterprise heads out on its maiden voyage to contact the Bandi people of Deneb IV. Enter Wesley Crusher...


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I have been watching the episodes on Hulu. The writing has to get better sometime, right? 

I feel like they did this as a vehicle for Mayim to sing more than anything else. I like Leslie Jordan. He seems to be playing himself (or at least his comedy self) and it works. Mayim is trying too hard to be something that doesn’t quite roll natural. They gave her too many neuroses to make it believable. I hate Swoosie Kurtz’s character. I hate it when people lie and pretend to be someone else for laughs. 

They could have had the character be single at 39 just by happenstance. I have friends that are that way and never married. They tried to date and just didn’t get anywhere. Instead they seem to have made the excuse on the tv show as neuroses being the cause rather than happenstance or societal pressures or not just finding the right person. 

I find the end credits terribly distracting and stupid.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I hadn’t seen Miranda before. But I like the actress. She played a lovable goof in Call the Midwife. She is earnest and sweet and can carry that off. Mayim seems to have just gone for goof and misses the sweet.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The credits are a throwback to Miranda which is actually a throwback to other British sitcoms like Are You Being Served. I like them in both Miranda and here.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> The credits are a throwback to Miranda which is actually a throwback to other British sitcoms like Are You Being Served. I like them in both Miranda and here.


They did it much better in Miranda and AYBS. In Miranda, they put the actors' names over them, which makes it identifying them. In Kat, they aren't, so it just seems weird.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I agree. When they add the actor's names over the characters in Miranda it comes across as fun and unique. In Kat it could be just confusing to people watching to see the actor's suddenly waving with no context.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

But it is not unique. It was a normal practice for British sitcoms.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Could we just get Leslie Jordon his own show?

I do like Mayim and if the show continues I will probably keep watching. But I just feel like it needs to be tightened up a bit. Silly comedy is fun - as long as the comedy is good. More comedy, less silly.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> They did it much better in Miranda and AYBS. In Miranda, they put the actors' names over them, which makes it identifying them. In Kat, they aren't, so it just seems weird.


They do this in the USA, at least on some shows, but always at the beginning of the show (_Brooklyn Nine-Nine_ comes to mind). Most shows just show the stars' names as captions at the start, presumably to give more time to the story. I don't know if showing the stars' names in the credits at the start is just traditional or some SAG/AFTRA requirement.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Anyone make it through the whole season? We did but it's such a weird show. I wanted to like it. It's just so goofy and cringy in so many parts.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I did. It grew on me, going from "it's okay" to the point I actually enjoyed it. Like so many sitcoms, it took a while for the actors & writers to find the characters voices.

Phil (Leslie Jordan) and Randi (Kyla Pratt) made the show, without them it's probably not worth keeping.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It got better when they didn’t try to follow the exact path Miranda followed. The base strokes are there. The triangle mostly but the stories wound up being their own. They also toned down the 4th wall stuff. Concentrated more on the story.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

It was OK. I ended up not hating it as much as I thought I would - the first couple of episodes were rough, but I tolerated it enough to make it through. Not something I'd watch normally, but it happened on a day when nothing else was being recorded, so I had nothing else to lose recording it and putting it on.

I don't really care either way if it gets renewed or cancelled, and I don't regret watching it. I laughed a few times, but that's about it. The story got better, but overall a "meh" from me.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Despite being a fun show the surrounding cast is horrible. Even Leslie Jordan comes across as a weak #2.

I agree. I don't care if it's renewed or canceled. If they renew there better be major retooling or the show will be short lived.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I have continued to watch and will resume watching if there is a season two. Yeah, it's a bit weird but then so am I so I'm not repelled by that.

This is petty as hell, but I'll go ahead and say it - Kat, please get a new hairdo! I just hate that and it could look nicer and still be quirky.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like its from the 1920's.


sharkster said:


> I have continued to watch and will resume watching if there is a season two. Yeah, it's a bit weird but then so am I so I'm not repelled by that.
> 
> This is petty as hell, but I'll go ahead and say it - Kat, please get a new hairdo! I just hate that and it could look nicer and still be quirky.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Renewed!

Call Me Kat Renewed for Season 2 at Fox Amid Backstage Shakeup


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

what's up with the show runner?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'll watch this as I get time.

I saw this just today.

Leslie Jordan interview: On new gospel album 'Company's Comin' (tennessean.com)


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Just happened to notice this was on while perusing the Guide and decided to give it a watch. Saw E3, the vacation episode. It was meh.

Did have to laugh when she was on the rooftop of a hotel that's supposed to be in Louisville, but the Louisville skyline is in the background. Which means they'd actually be across the river in Jeffersonville, Indiana. You'd have to live here, or at least be really familiar with the area to know that, of course.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I watched the whole season, and will keep watching.. it's "meh" but it kept me watching. and earlier in the thread, I think I commented about the "Weird" things (goofing over the credits etc).. and I guess they sort of grew on me.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

mattack said:


> I watched the whole season, and will keep watching.. it's "meh" but it kept me watching. and earlier in the thread, I think I commented about the "Weird" things (goofing over the credits etc).. and I guess they sort of grew on me.


Yeah, the credits thing was amusing. At first I was wtf but then you realize they're just having fun with it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The credits thing is a direct copy of the credits from the show it is based on, Miranda.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

"Jeopardy" fans want to know. Is this show getting any better? Will Mayim soon have plenty of time?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> "Jeopardy" fans want to know. Is this show getting any better? Will Mayim soon have plenty of time?


It finished its freshman run back in March. The second season is scheduled as a mid-season show.

So is it getting any better? We'll all know early next year.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Do we want to continue this thread or start a new one?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Do we want to continue this thread or start a new one?


I titled it "Season Thread" so we could keep using it if so desired.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

The last two episodes of season 1 will air again on December 30th at 9:00 and 9:30 pm EST.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

ScubaCat said:


> The last two episodes of season 1 will air again on December 30th at 9:00 and 9:30 pm EST.


Thanks for that info. I'm going to record them and watch again. It's been so long I don't remember anything that was happening. I like this show, probably mostly because I really like Mayim and Leslie.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

sharkster said:


> Thanks for that info. I'm going to record them and watch again. It's been so long I don't remember anything that was happening. I like this show, probably mostly because I really like Mayim and Leslie.


I thought liking Mayim and Leslie would help but so far it hasn't.

What needs to happen is Leslie needs to go back and be one of the Cool Kids and then we find out they are living in the same complex with Hector Elizondo and his very sick wife and then we focus on Leslie, Martin Mull, David Alan Grier and Vicki Lawrence and of course Hector and his wife. I'm not sure how Mayim would fit with that but maybe she can be a doctor and Six could be her best friend and Joey could go, "Whoa!"


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

HarleyRandom said:


> I thought liking Mayim and Leslie would help but so far it hasn't.
> 
> What needs to happen is Leslie needs to go back and be one of the Cool Kids and then we find out they are living in the same complex with Hector Elizondo and his very sick wife and then we focus on Leslie, Martin Mull, David Alan Grier and Vicki Lawrence and of course Hector and his wife. I'm not sure how Mayim would fit with that but maybe she can be a doctor and Six could be her best friend and Joey could go, "Whoa!"


Aww, I LOVED The Cool Kids show. So bummed when it went away so quickly. 

Love your cast ideas. Sounds like fun.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I just noticed that one episode of the two season one episodes which were scheduled for tonight has been bumped due to a special about John Madden who recently passed. So now there will be only one episode at 9:30 pm EST. 

Season two starts on January 9th.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

First episode of season 2 wasn’t bad. Maybe the reunion of Blossom made it good?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I liked it too. This will never be a BBT super-show, but it's fun to watch, and the time flies. Great cast chemistry.

I never watched Blossom, but caught on quickly. Now I have to find an old episode airing sometime, just to see those actors.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> I liked it too. This will never be a BBT super-show, but it's fun to watch, and the time flies. Great cast chemistry.
> 
> I never watched Blossom, but caught on quickly. Now I have to find an old episode airing sometime, just to see those actors.


I didn't recognize Joey until Kat said his name. It took me a while to get the joke, because he's just so much more sophisticated now.

I did like the joke about what Mayim is doing now, and Mayim winked.

Other than Houdini and the Wyatt jokes, the rest of the episode reminded me why I quit watching. I have no desire to see Max vs. Oscar.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I just remembered. I like tuna.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

wow, I watched all of Cool Kids, but it was because of the cast.. the show wasn't very good IMO.

I haven't seen the new ep of this show, but it did grow on me a bit.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

It's still not the best show on TV, but fun enough. Probably one of the best aspects is that it doesn't take itself too seriously. 

I did enjoy the Blossom reunion. It really didn't add anything to the plot though, other than some fun jokes. The "where is the girl from that show now?" and then "I hear she's hosting quiz shows" was pretty funny.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I went into this show hating that they remade this for the U.S. but I ended up enjoying it. It's not the best, but it entertains me enough to want to watch. The guy that plays the sad sack seems to play a similar type of character often. I guess he's good at it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I liked Kat's pajamas from early in last week's episode, and I think she has another pair with cats all over them.

Other than that, I wish I had just saved the show for later.

It's a good thing Mayim isn't hosting "Jeopardy" right now because I realized how much she looks like Amy Schneider.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Exclusive trailer: Mayim Bialik overcame 'bananas year' to direct first film 'As They Made Us'


"The Big Bang Theory" star Mayim Bialik gets personal with her directorial debut "As They Made Us." Watch the exclusive first trailer for the movie.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Who had 27 in the "How many episodes will it take for the show to pair Kat and Max together again" pool?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

That Don Guy said:


> Who had 27 in the "How many episodes will it take for the show to pair Kat and Max together again" pool?


Oh, brother.

Not giving me an incentive to watch.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

All y'all whom I post with in the Jeopardy thread know I really like Mayim. I like this show so much. It's just cute and silly. I even love the end bit where all the actors come on set and wave. I've adored Leslie Jordan for so long, as well. Swoosie Kurtz - she's such a treasure and I don't know if I've ever seen another human as tiny as she! I don't know why that always gets part of my attention but it's just amazing to me.

I hope the show keeps coming back.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I really liked the signs the folks who played the bickering couple held up when they entered during the credits. That was cute. 

I’m liking this. Didn’t much at the beginning.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I have to admit the second season is better than the first. Still don't care too much about it, but it's a fun watch.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm out. Couldn't even make it thru the first five minutes.

The show had gone from "kinda enjoyed it" to "not sure I really enjoy it" over the last few weeks. But I hung in there. But last night started with a blatant "Welcome to Flatch" plug. Not only the two leads appearing, but Kat doing one of those "talk to the audience asides", where she plugged the show and gave the time it airs. Really Fox?

Followed by a couple more asides before we even hit the opening credits. That gimmick only works in moderation (IMHO), and half a dozen asides in two minutes was enough for me.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Well, Fox is known for such cross promotions, I've seen Family Guy do it in their traditional style where they roast all the shows, but it's still the same. I'm sure it happens on other shows as well.

Though, I've found the story to actually be more engaging once you get past the cold open - at least I kind of want to see where the story arc is heading now.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

*Call Me Kat* is changing showrunners again, third time in three years. This time it'll be co-showrunners (death by committee?). It's unlikely I'll start watching again, I just got tired of the premise.









Call Me Kat Shake-Up: Latest Showrunner Out Ahead of Season 3


Third time’s the charm? Call Me Kat showrunner Alissa Neubauer is departing the Mayim Bialik comedy after a single season, TVLine has confirmed.




tvline.com


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Kat's female employee headed the team from "Proud Family". I thought she looked familiar but until she said what else she had done I didn't know. Ironically, she didn't join the others when they made cat noises for some reason that had nothing to do with her other show.

Soleil Moon-Frye of "Sabrina the Teenage Witch" was also on the team. I know she used to be known for another show, but that's the one I watched.

Their opponents included Kid and Play. I liked their show. I assumed Salt would be white but she was lighter than Pepa.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm glad to see the show w/b back for another season. It's silly, I know, but I like to have some silly, fun shows to watch.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> Kat's female employee headed the team from "Proud Family". I thought she looked familiar but until she said what else she had done I didn't know. Ironically, she didn't join the others when they made cat noises for some reason that had nothing to do with her other show.
> 
> Soleil Moon-Frye of "Sabrina the Teenage Witch" was also on the team. I know she used to be known for another show, but that's the one I watched.
> 
> Their opponents included Kid and Play. I liked their show. I assumed Salt would be white but she was lighter than Pepa.


From Wikipedia:

With the success of "The Show Stoppa," the group changed their name to Salt-N-Pepa, based on the lines "Right now I'm gonna show you how it's supposed to be 'Cause we, the Salt and Pepa MCs", which resulted in radio stations getting phone calls requesting "The Show Stoppa" by Salt & Pepper.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Not enough cats


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

While it was well known Ken was going to be a part of the season opener, I have to admit I didn't quite expect that int he cold open. Admittedly it was a lot more fun after watching the day's Jeopardy! episode and thinking it of host Ken (as himself) and Kat (who is absolutely not Mayim). Though I thought they could've really broken the 4th wall here with Kat doing some "hosting" thing (after all, the show is all about breaking the 4th wall).


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

You can't have this show without cats! It was great when all those cats came running down the stairs.

I suppose in terms of business success, Kat was wrong, but I would like to see her happy.

It was great watching Ken Jennings being annoyed by Kat (Mayim) and then giving up and going to coach. But he doesn't know everything, and neither did Alex. He has writers and researchers for that.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I never thought Mayim could wear glasses that look any worse. And it looks like they're permanent. I was hoping she'd keep wearing contacts. Her vision is so bad that she had to be.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Very good performance by the baby.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

HarleyRandom said:


> Very good performance by the baby.


I agree, that was a really cute and well-behaved baby. I was thinking the part when the baby looked up at the ceiling and Mayam said something about the things on the ceiling must have been a good ad-lib.

Though I am not crazy about Kat wanting a baby now. You don't hang out with a baby one afternoon and then all of a sudden want one.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I didn't know a third season started. While it's not one of my favorite sit-coms, I liked it enough to keep watching. So, I'm catching up with season 3 on Hulu. I may continue watching it there rather than record it since I have the no ad plan so there's no need to fast forward through ads.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

It's Stuart Bloom! (Kevin Sussman). Except instead of owning a comic book store, he owns a board game bar.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Wonder if he is staying. Lots of setup on sperm donation.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Is she still talking directly to the camera every episode?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> Is she still talking directly to the camera every episode?


Yes. It’s part of the formula dating all the way back to the root show, Miranda.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Yeah part of the whole "charm" is the intentional breaking of the fourth wall. Otherwise it's just Mayim Bialik and an otherwise run of the mill sitcom.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Don’t forget the dancing at the end.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

All I can say about the episode is at least there were cats. I had so many more better choices.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Lelsie Jordan has left us. I wish it had been while he was still co-starring with Martin Mull and Vicki Lawrence, but that show ended too soon.

It will have to be dealt with.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

HarleyRandom said:


> Lelsie Jordan has left us. I wish it had been while he was still co-starring with Martin Mull and Vicki Lawrence, but that show ended too soon.
> 
> It will have to be dealt with.


NYT: https://is.gd/gAeYRd
”*Leslie Jordan, Comic Actor and Instagram Star, Dies at 67*
_Shows like “Will & Grace” made him a familiar face, then the pandemic brought new fame. He was killed in a car crash in Hollywood.”_


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

HarleyRandom said:


> Lelsie Jordan has left us. I wish it had been while he was still co-starring with Martin Mull and Vicki Lawrence, but that show ended too soon.


woah, is that just a mean joke or what?

(I did see every single ep of that show... it's one of those shows I keep watching, even though I think it's bad.. though I guess it's slightly similar to the reason I stop watching MORE popular shows if I end up dropping a show -- since I know the more popular ones ARE likely to be available on streaming later.)


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

mattack said:


> woah, is that just a mean joke or what?


I think he just wishes that show was still airing now. (At least I hope that’s it, and he’s not wishing that Leslie died earlier)


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

He was definitely a bright spot in this show. I think he would be a difficult character to replace.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

realityboy said:


> I think he just wishes that show was still airing now. (At least I hope that’s it, and he’s not wishing that Leslie died earlier)


That's what I meant.

It would be great if they could get Martin Mull, Vicki Lawrence and David Alan Grier to make an appearance when it happens.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

https://journalnow.com/entertainment/television/mayim-bialik-reveals-production-on-call-me-kat-has-halted-following-leslie-jordans-death/video_f912e0d7-0f15-56bc-b426-32f7faea012c.html


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

There was only one reason to watch. There were two separate dedications to Leslie Jordan, one showing all the shows he had done recently on Fox, and the other at the end of this episode. The first one was great and I guess that's all I'll get to see of him with Martin Mull and David Alan Grier. I don't recall if Vicki Lawrence was in it.

The episode was a waste of time except for the fantasy scenes with Kat having a child.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm not sure where the best place to put this is.

‘Big Bang Theory’ proved to be equation for sitcom success: book (nydailynews.com)


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

A new episode was listed for last night in an actual newspaper that I guess didn't get the message.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

My Tivo recorded it last night, but my guide didn't even show it as new (it showed generically). However, it was not the show. It was an episode of TBBT.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The World Series preempted Kat last night. Where did you get BBT?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> The World Series preempted Kat last night. Where did you get BBT?


Beats me. My guide shows (Pacific Time) World series 5pm, then Hell's Kitchen (generic guide data) 8pm, Flatch 9pm, then Call Me Kat (which was actually TBBT) at 9:30pm.

When I looked at the Hell's Kitchen recording it was actually baseball.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I guess they cut away quickly from the game when it was done and the local channel filled with BBT. Fox had no programming other than baseball last night. It wasn’t supposed to but a rain out pushed the game out a day.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Yeah, I think it pushed all the Fox TV series out a week. Everything new that was supposed to air was pushed a week later. It's going to be a wild few weeks as the guide data will get all screwed up on the episode information.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TiVo has been pretty good at that lately. In fact, my TiVo had World Series instead of Kat this week as the game was known two days before.

In fact, Kat is correct for next week and the week after already.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I guess someone at TiVo must be a Kat fan then. Usually things like this result in screwed up guide data, especially this close to a major holiday where you can expect wonkier guide data.

Though I will admit, for once the guide data is actually accurate beyond a week - it used to be next week's guide had completely inaccurate data and even listed shows that have ended years ago. Even last week the guide was still only good for the week ahead as there were plenty of errors. (They resolve themselves a week later).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It’s been keeping up lately. Beyond Kat. They got the Masked Singer right after the rain delay, for example. And the daytime soaps survived the January 6 hearings. I haven’t seen a real problem in quite some time. The key is getting a clean download in time.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

And there goes Phil. (The last shot episode before his death was aired Dec 1).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I read Vicki Lawrence will be on to play his mother. Next week maybe? Articles said December 1 but she wasn’t on.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> I read Vicki Lawrence will be on to play his mother. Next week maybe? Articles said December 1 but she wasn’t on.


Oh, awesome! I've always really liked her. I'm still so broken hearted over Leslie Jordan's demise. I have yet to watch the most current episode. I see it in 'My Shows' but need to get myself into a different frame of mind to watch, since it was his last.

What a year! Lost my beloved dog on 2/23, a GREAT friend on 7/7, and then when Leslie Jordan (who I did NOT know, but have always adored) died it was like - geez, what next. :'(


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

sharkster said:


> What a year! Lost my beloved dog on 2/23, a GREAT friend on 7/7, and then when Leslie Jordan (who I did NOT know, but have always adored) died it was like - geez, what next. :'(


Lost my 20+ year old kitty on 8/8, the Queen (who is a very distant relative) on 9/8, and my 102 year old Uncle on 10/6.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

DVR_Dave said:


> Lost my 20+ year old kitty on 8/8, the Queen (who is a very distant relative) on 9/8, and my 102 year old Uncle on 10/6.


Oh Dave, I'm so sorry.  I just don't know how people get through this stuff because I'm not doing well at all.

Wow, your kitty baby was over 20! That's pretty amazing. I hope you are doing ok. 💖


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

sharkster said:


> Oh Dave, I'm so sorry.  I just don't know how people get through this stuff because I'm not doing well at all.
> 
> Wow, your kitty baby was over 20! That's pretty amazing. I hope you are doing ok. 💖


I'm doing okay. I just try to focus on the memories.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Haven't watched it in weeks but I was checking my email and found this.









Mayim Bialik honors late co-star Leslie Jordan in heartfelt TikTok video


Mayim Bialik paid tribute to her late co-star Leslie Jordan after his final posthumous appearance in the sitcom, "Call Me Kat." The episode aired on Thursday, Dec. 1.




www.aol.com


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

HarleyRandom said:


> Haven't watched it in weeks but I was checking my email and found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You so much for sharing this! I would not have known about it, had I not seen it here. I'm still so devastated about the loss of Leslie Jordan. I really like Mayim a lot, too, and it is heartbreaking to see others who are devastated at the loss of this lovely man. I will look forward to the coming episodes but sure will miss him!


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I believe I am correct that Lesie Jordan's last episode aired December 1. If that's the case, I watched it. Hard to watch (not my last episode with him, but just knowing that was the last one). The man he was hoping would be his boyfriend said he finally saw Phil as someone he could stay with. If only he knew.

And overall it was as bad an episode in my opinion as the party was. I liked her phone and the black and white closing credits. And the music they were dancing to.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

This is kind of a stretch but she was married to Jim Parsons' Sheldon.

Jim Parsons Reveals the Life Lesson He Learned from the Heart-Wrenching Love Story, 'Spoiler Alert' (msn.com)


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Leslie Jordan stars in Lego Masters Celebrity which is airing on FOX.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Worf said:


> Leslie Jordan stars in Lego Masters Celebrity which is airing on FOX.


Building the holidays: Celebs play with Lego for charity | TV Tabloid (tvpassport.com)


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Probably better to ask here. This affects Mayim's "Jeopardy" duties, but how many episodes are left?

I really want to see the first epiosde where Leslie Jordan is no longer in the cast. It'll be sad, but it is something I feel the need to watch.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Vicki Lawrence “replaces” him in the January 5 episode. The story has him away on vacation.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

HarleyRandom said:


> I really want to see the first epiosde where Leslie Jordan is no longer in the cast. It'll be sad, but it is something I feel the need to watch.


His last episode was on Dec 1st. The first episode without him aired on the 8th.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Mike Lang said:


> His last episode was on Dec 1st. The first episode without him aired on the 8th.


I am aware there was an episode without him, but we're waiting on them to acknowledge the inevitable. I don't think the episode on the 8th did that, though I haven't watched.

You can have him be on vacation or something for just so long.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

While I am still broken-hearted at his loss, I will love having Vicki Lawrence in the cast. I always liked her.

I'm surprised at the 'vacation' thing. But I was thinking his loss would be dealt with in the next episode. Perhaps something happens to the character while on vacation (?). I still have his last episode on my Tivo. I cannot seem to let it go.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

sharkster said:


> While I am still broken-hearted at his loss, I will love having Vicki Lawrence in the cast. I always liked her.


This is great news. She's the reason I watched "The Cool Kids", which Jordan was on.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

HarleyRandom said:


> This is great news. She's the reason I watched "The Cool Kids", which Jordan was on.


I, too, enjoyed that show and was bummed that it was so short-lived. They were two of my favorites of the cast.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> I am aware there was an episode without him, but we're waiting on them to acknowledge the inevitable. I don't think the episode on the 8th did that, though I haven't watched.
> 
> You can have him be on vacation or something for just so long.


If he is in vacation with his boyfriend, they could just run off. The show may not want to kill off the character. It isn’t the Connors.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> If he is in vacation with his boyfriend, they could just run off. The show may not want to kill off the character. It isn’t the Connors.


That would be a good way to do it, I guess. His absence would still need to be acknowledged.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Probably better to ask here. This affects Mayim's "Jeopardy" duties, but how many episodes are left?
> 
> I really want to see the first epiosde where Leslie Jordan is no longer in the cast. It'll be sad, but it is something I feel the need to watch.


Assuming it has 22 episodes this season, it has 13 left.

Normally, when a sitcom on Fox gets a third season, it is pretty much guaranteed a fourth (even if it is moved to Hulu, the way _The Mindy Project_ was), so it would have enough episodes for syndication - but even if CMK has 22 episodes this season, that would be only 53 total. A fourth season of 22 makes 75, which is borderline for syndication - especially if it turns into "Leslie Jordan episodes" and "Vicki Lawrence episodes."


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

"Phil's mother visits". Wonder what that means?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It means she is filing in for Phil while he is on vacation.

The description says

“Phil’s mother fills in as a baker at Kat’s Cafe while Phil is away.”


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Oh my.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice tribute. They traditionally break the fourth wall at the end of every episode and this time they really went above and beyond. Nice that Vicki Lawrence was there for it as well. I'm not so sure she joined the cast as much as was just there for one time to pay tribute to Leslie.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> It means she is filing in for Phil while he is on vacation.
> 
> The description says
> 
> “Phil’s mother fills in as a baker at Kat’s Cafe while Phil is away.”


Yours was more detailed. I did see that one on my Edge once it recorded, but I was looking at a newspaper.

It may be a few days before I will have time to see it.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Well, I didn't expect that at the end. But, it was really nice of them to do that to honor him. Stuff like this hits me hard, tho, since I've had my mom and a close friend pass away in the past few months.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

series5orpremier said:


> Nice tribute. They traditionally break the fourth wall at the end of every episode and this time they really went above and beyond. Nice that Vicki Lawrence was there for it as well. I'm not so sure she joined the cast as much as was just there for one time to pay tribute to Leslie.


Stupid question - who is Vicki Lawrence and how does she relate to Leslie Jordan?

And yes, it was a nice tribute. Though, I wonder if that director's chair (I know it's not THE director's chair, but that style of chair... what do they actually call them?) was real or mocked up for the tribute. It's my understanding at most shows the cast don't usually get personalized chairs.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Worf said:


> Stupid question - who is Vicki Lawrence and how does she relate to Leslie Jordan?


Not sure how she related to Leslie Jordan but she was on the Carol Burnet Show… she played Mama. She also had a “one hit wonder “ with the song… The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

MrDell said:


> Not sure how she related to Leslie Jordan but she was on the Carol Burnet Show… she played Mama. She also had a “one hit wonder “ with the song… The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia.


She also appeared with Leslie Jordan on the FOX sit-com The Cool Kids. Also in that cast was Martin Mull and David Allen Grier.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Worf said:


> Stupid question - who is Vicki Lawrence and how does she relate to Leslie Jordan?


Relatively recently, between Leslie Jordan's stints on Will & Grace and this show, Vicki Lawrence and Leslie Jordan starred together on a short-lived sitcom called "The Cool Kids" set in a retirement home. It had a following amongst some older viewers including some of us old people on this site.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

The Cool Kids


Gave it a try because its produced by Charlie Day and has Artemis (IASIP) and Martin Mull. Old people in a retirement home. Typical sitcom. OK, but don't think I'll stick with it.




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm just now watching the episode and I'm not sure what I think about Lawrence using the 'Mama' voice.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

sharkster said:


> I'm just now watching the episode and I'm not sure what I think about Lawrence using the 'Mama' voice.


I saw it more as imitating Leslie's southern accent. In this show they're from Kentucky but in real life Leslie was from Tennessee.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> I saw it more as imitating Leslie's southern accent. In this show they're from Kentucky but in real life Leslie was from Tennessee.


You could be right. It just felt like that other, higher pitched, voice to me.

Well, I cried all through that last bit. I just adored this man and will always be sad at his passing.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I think they probably could have come up with a little better plot because some of this didn't seem very believable with how Kat would react to things. But of course they had some limitations.

I did think the cow scenes were funny, especially because it didn't go down the typical "city folk don't know how to milk a cow" and ended up being "city folk don't how to deliver a baby cow" 

It was a great tribute at the end for sure! 

I'm not so sure I like the Mama character though, but there is always room to tweak characters after their first appearance if she sticks around.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, I'd like to see the mellow her out and keep her as I do like the actor. I just don't get why comedies seem to have the need to have a character who is way too much, obnoxious, annoying, mean, etc etc, as it doesn't add to a show for me at all. If they made her more fun and funny, and maybe a little sweet like Leslie's character was, it would add to the show.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I normally like Vicki Lawrence and I watched her for years as Carol Burnett's mother in the spinoff of the variety show where the character was invented (Carol herself wasn't in it much, and not at all after it went into first-run syndication). And while this isn't a connection to Mayim because Alex was still hosting, she appeared on "Jeopardy". 

But one episode of this character was all I could stand and I don't want her back. 

They did everything I was hoping for. The cast did a really good job of acting like he wasn't gone, though the men were talking like Phil had died when they were with the cows, and that was nice. 

And then they got the bad news and there was the shock that was to be expected. But as it was explained, Phil got a happy ending.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

series5orpremier said:


> Relatively recently, between Leslie Jordan's stints on Will & Grace and this show, Vicki Lawrence and Leslie Jordan starred together on a short-lived sitcom called "The Cool Kids" set in a retirement home. It had a following amongst some older viewers including some of us old people on this site.


I'm not THAT old.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Well, no wonder I didn't know who Vicki Lawrence was - I've seen none of those shows or sit-coms! In fact they're pretty much out of my wheelhouse, and the only real reason I watch Call Me Kat is Mayim Bialik. At least that was the reason why I started watching it, and it was just a background show to me that I didn't really care about. Until midway through season 2 and season 3 where it got a bit more interesting.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I was just cruising through my 'To Do' on my Tivo and noticed that the synopsis for the next episode starts out with_ "Sheila grows jealous after Kat hits it off with her new retirement home friends."_. 

How funny would it be if it were the cast from that retirement home show mentioned here. I wish it had lasted longer. Anyway, it just seemed interesting.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

sharkster said:


> I was just cruising through my 'To Do' on my Tivo and noticed that the synopsis for the next episode starts out with_ "Sheila grows jealous after Kat hits it off with her new retirement home friends."_.
> 
> How funny would it be if it were the cast from that retirement home show mentioned here. I wish it had lasted longer. Anyway, it just seemed interesting.


I'm reasonable sure Martin Mull is in "Not Dead Yet", coming soon to ABC.

2023's Must-See New TV Shows: 'Shrinking,' 'White House Plumbers' & 9 More (tvinsider.com)


----------

